# Where can I get a .22 that shoots less than 500 fps?



## Beeman17

Where I live you need a license for 500 fps and up, I was wondering what kind of guns are .22 and under 500 fps, and which are the bext kinds. Right now I just got my first pellet gun, it's a Beeman 1041 with a 4x32 scope for 165$ reg. 220$.


----------



## darkgael

I have a Benjamin EB22 CO2 pistol that shoots at 460 fps. I am very happy with it. Easy to carry, it is a great plinker.
They also make a .22 pump up pistol (HB22) that works about the same.
Pete


----------



## Beeman17

darkgael said:


> I have a Benjamin EB22 CO2 pistol that shoots at 460 fps. I am very happy with it. Easy to carry, it is a great plinker.
> They also make a .22 pump up pistol (HB22) that works about the same.
> Pete


What about rifles, instead of the handguns? I'd like one with the spring so you don't pump or use co2, it's gotta be less than 500 fps though or I need an FAC I think, and you gotta be 18 for one, i'm 17.


----------



## darkgael

Beeman: I have been looking for an air rifle that fits your needs. No joy. The trend is toward more velocity in spring piston, pneumatic and CO2 air rilfes. The lowest velocity that I could find listed was a couple of Daisy .22s at 600fps.
I know that you want a rifle and not a pistol... and you want to stay away from CO2....but the Benjamin pistol, so far, is the only air gun that I have found that is a .22 at under 500fps. 
I'll keep looking.
Pete


----------



## Beeman17

Yeah maybe i'll get that...I just got my first pellet gun about a week ago, it's pretty good today i shot a squirell from about 100 feet away it was pretty far. I wouldn't care if it was over 500 fps but it's you need an Fac for over 500. Where i'm at it's actually illegal to use them because it's in a town. There's a bush near my place that I go to anyways.


----------



## Beeman17

Hey Pete..how accurate is the pistol? Say there's a squirell you're trying to shoot, how far do you think you could make the shot? And also, will it take it down better than a .177 at 490 fps?


----------



## darkgael

The pistol is more accurate than I am. The sights are adjustable for elevation but not for windage. Within the limits a gun of this type - I put that at under 15yds for most shooting...certainly for shooting at pests - it shoots very nicely. I "can" hit a two inch target at 25 yds if I concentrate, but that's more of a trick than of any use. Good plinker shot.
Is it better than a .177 at 490fps? Yes, about 20% more energy....but remember that we are not discussing a powerhouse in any case. A standard .177 pellet (about 8grs. weight) at 490 fps has about 4+ft.lbs of muzzle energy. The 12 gr.(or so) .22 pellet at 460fps has about 5+ ft.lbs.
Not a lot to play with. If you are going to shoot at squirrels, and you probably will, you had best be at a range where you can be sure of head shots. 
Pete


----------



## Beeman17

Alright, because my gun doesn't always kill squirell's first shot. Today I shot 3, 2 were head shots, they fell out of the tree, jumped around for a couple of seconds and then died. The other i got it in the body, it fell out of the tree and crawled away but I shot it after. Also do you eat the squirell's you kill?


----------



## darkgael

Yes. Clean'em. Freeze'em. Make a Ragu from them when needed.
Pete


----------



## Beeman17

hey darkgael, what kind of guns do you have anyways, and what do u hunt mostly?


----------



## HughLandymore

I was having the same problem because of where i live it needs to be under 500fps and i want a Cod powered gun but i want to avoid pumping so i will settle for spring action. I was also looking for one that maybe had a magazine in it and my price range is anything under about 350$ if you could help me it would be greatly appreciated i have been looking and looking.

My main goal is to shoot crows but you see the gun i have now the sight doesnt work properly so i can only use iron sights and its terribly inaccurate what gun can you sudgest that would be accurate?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Simple solution. Get a Weihrauch HW50S in .22 cal. With a heavy pellet you'll be way below 500 fps. On top of that, you get a German quality, accuracy, and long life.


----------



## darkgael

Y'know. I have to apologize to Beeman for not answering. I don't know how I could have missed that question. 
Beem: if you are still there - The short answer is that I own a lot of firearms and a few quality airguns.
I have pistols and rifles from .22 caliber all the way up to .50 caliber. In power from the .22 to the .416 Rigby. I occasionally hunt whitetails but am generally too lazy. I do spend a lot of time October through February hunting grouse with a 12 ga or a 20 ga. 
I don't hunt anything anymore with air guns. It is illegal where I live. I used to hunt rabbits with an overpumped .22 Crosman pistol - till I blew the seals.
That gun dropped them like a .22RF.

Hugh - a fine air gun that will shoot under 500 fps is the Benjamin 392. It's a pump gun. You just don't pump it up all the way. But....that's not what you need, is it? You need one that can shoot ONLY under 500fps.
I know that you guys don't want Co2 guns but there are two good ones, both pistols - The Benjamin EB 22 and the Crosman 2240. They shoot right at 460 fps. The Crosman is scopeable. It only costs $60 USD. (http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-224 ... stol.shtml)
So you buy 100 co2 cartridge for $55 or so - Thats about 4000 good shots. And they seem to be the only game in town.
Pete


----------

